# New PSN Terms of Service?



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Anybody tried logging into PSN, theres updated terms of service because of them bringing out Playstation Plus....subscription service :lol:


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

Was allways gonna happen


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

the normal PSN is still free though....PSN + is subscription....


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

dear lord,they plan on charging for that service :doublesho :lol: cant see many takers.


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

what a load of rubbish plus sounds!! I wont be bothering with that


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

It was only time before they did it though wasnt it? they have plenty of users now so they want to make a bit more money out of us now before they bring out the next console.The next stage will be that all the useful stuff will be available to subscription only...AKA XBOX Live.


----------

